# Dashlane ou 1password?



## Icloud92 (8 Mars 2021)

Bonjour j'envisage de prendre dashlane ou 1 password, actuellement j'ai tous sur le trousseau apple mais j'utilise de plus en plus Brave et les mots de passe ne se synchronise pas ! Sur un autre point de vue, quelles apps prendre dashlane ou 1 password? que j'utiliserai sur le safari iphone et ipad et sur brave iphone et ipad et Mac.


----------



## Gwen (8 Mars 2021)

J'ai utilisé 1 Password. Très performant, mais devenus payant. Depuis, j'ai Password de DropBox. ettement un cran en dessous   :-(


----------



## Chris K (8 Mars 2021)

gwen a dit:


> J'ai utilisé 1 Password. Très performant, mais devenus payant. Depuis, j'ai Password de DropBox. ettement un cran en dessous   :-(



Et en plus si ça se trouve Dropbox détient les clés de chiffrement...


----------



## Chris K (8 Mars 2021)

Icloud92 a dit:


> Bonjour j'envisage de prendre dashlane ou 1 password, actuellement j'ai tous sur le trousseau apple mais j'utilise de plus en plus Brave et les mots de passe ne se synchronise pas ! Sur un autre point de vue, quelles apps prendre dashlane ou 1 password? que j'utiliserai sur le safari iphone et ipad et sur brave iphone et ipad et Mac.



Je ne connais que 1Password. J’y stocke à la fois mots de passe (web, mails etc...) mais également des infos bancaires, mes accès à différents serveurs, quelques petits documents.
J‘y ai créé différents coffres : perso, partage famille (très pratique), pro etc..
Ça fonctionne très bien, c’est payant.


----------



## Icloud92 (9 Mars 2021)

Chris K a dit:


> Je ne connais que 1Password. J’y stocke à la fois mots de passe (web, mails etc...) mais également des infos bancaires, mes accès à différents serveurs, quelques petits documents.
> J‘y ai créé différents coffres : perso, partage famille (très pratique), pro etc..
> Ça fonctionne très bien, c’est payant.


Tu utilise quoi? à quelle prix?


----------



## edenpulse (9 Mars 2021)

1Password est le seul gestionnaire de mot de passe qui n’as pas de tracking publicitaire et dont la sécurité n’as jamais été percée malgré le fait d’être un des vétérans. 
Son design et simplicité d’utilisation sont vraiment bonnes.
Pour moi ça en fait un très bon outil, supérieur aux autres.


----------



## Chris K (9 Mars 2021)

Icloud92 a dit:


> Tu utilise quoi? à quelle prix?



J’ai un abonnement « Teams » avec 2 utilisateurs. Ça me coûte 114 $ par an. Il y a des abonnements moins cher (3 $ par mois 
pour un compte perso, 5 $ pour un compte famille accessible pour 5 personnes...). À voir sur leur site.
J’ai un coffre « Famille » (partage avec ma femme) où dedans je mets : certains de mes mots de passe (s’il m’arrive un truc), des documents communs (copie passeports etc..) et d‘autres infos utiles et confidentiel à se partager.
J’ai un coffre perso, visible uniquement par moi.
J’ai un coffre spécifique pour le pro, qui concerne donc que le... pro et dont je partage certains infos et mots de passe à un membre de mon équipe.


----------



## Icloud92 (9 Mars 2021)

Chris K a dit:


> J’ai un abonnement « Teams » avec 2 utilisateurs. Ça me coûte 114 $ par an. Il y a des abonnements moins cher (3 $ par mois
> pour un compte perso, 5 $ pour un compte famille accessible pour 5 personnes...). À voir sur leur site.
> J’ai un coffre « Famille » (partage avec ma femme) où dedans je mets : certains de mes mots de passe (s’il m’arrive un truc), des documents communs (copie passeports etc..) et d‘autres infos utiles et confidentiel à se partager.
> J’ai un coffre perso, visible uniquement par moi.
> J’ai un coffre spécifique pour le pro, qui concerne donc que le... pro et dont je partage certains infos et mots de passe à un membre de mon équipe.


Merci mais trop chère, avec le site spliit 1password ou dashlane me reviens à 1,40€ par mois.


----------



## Gwen (9 Mars 2021)

Icloud92 a dit:


> Merci mais trop chère, avec le site spliit 1password ou dashlane me reviens à 1,40€ par mois.


Wahoo, utiliser les services de Splitt avec un gestionnaire de mot de passe, je ne m'y risquerai pas de mon côté.


----------



## edenpulse (9 Mars 2021)

Icloud92 a dit:


> Merci mais trop chère, avec le site spliit 1password ou dashlane me reviens à 1,40€ par mois.


Dépends toujours effectivement à quel prix tu estimes ta sécurité et privacy.


----------



## Icloud92 (9 Mars 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Wahoo, utiliser les services de Splitt avec un gestionnaire de mot de passe, je ne m'y risquerai pas de mon côté.


Après réflexion tu as raison. au temps le prendre solo.


----------



## retrack (9 Mars 2021)

J'ai essayé beaucoup d'application de trousseau. J'utilise Dashlane depuis plusieurs années maintenant et pour moi c'est le top.
C'est gratuit je crois si tu ne l'utilises que sur un Device. Perso je suis abonné (raisonnable) et j'apprécie grandement la synchro entre tous les appareils et surtout l'intégration Danes les OS que ça soit macOS ou iOS.
Le produit évolue en permanence mais pas juste pour faire bosser leurs développeurs. C'est très intelligent.
Bref pour moi c'est le meilleur, je ne regarde même plus ailleurs.


----------



## LaJague (10 Mars 2021)

Sinon Bitwarden est top


----------



## MoiMM (13 Mars 2021)

Perso j'ai opté pour l'app Secrets ... de mémoire versions définitive est à 21€ pour IOS et encore 21€ pour MacOS.
Donc pas d'abonnement et ça fonctionne bien ... synchronisation entre MAcOs et IOS via Icloud.





						Outer Corner | Makers of Secrets, a password manager for Mac and iOS
					






					outercorner.com


----------



## Claire Aubert (13 Mars 2021)

LaJague a dit:


> Sinon Bitwarden est top


Bitwarden est un logiciel open source. Y a-t-il un risque ?


----------



## MoiMM (13 Mars 2021)

Avant de passé à Secrets, j'ai testé Buttercup qui est aussi Open source ... sympa mais pas complètement satisfait (soucis de synchro...) ... mais à tester ça a du changer depuis...


----------



## Claire Aubert (14 Mars 2021)

Je vois, merci pour l'information, je vais devoir l'essayer


----------



## Zayatoshi (16 Mars 2021)

Salut regarde du côté de Lastpass. Il n'y a pas mieux je trouve comme gestionnaire de mots de passe. Il le cloud le multi partage etc..
19 euros 99 pour un compte ou le famille (06 utilisateurs) pour 49 euros de mémoire par an. Le prix est accessible et le service est top. Il est en plus multi plateformes.


----------



## LaJague (17 Mars 2021)

Claire Aubert a dit:


> Bitwarden est un logiciel open source. Y a-t-il un risque ?



C’est aussi parce qu’il est open source qu’il est vraiment sur


----------

